# Interested Writer



## RabbiWayne (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been a freelance writer for a few years now, and I have decided to do a few fictions within the fandom...If anyone has any ideas please let me know...

PM me if you have any good ideas.

Best Regards​


----------



## KatKry (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like a cool idea. If you write a story, I might just check it out. I recently started writing my first furry story ^^


----------



## Cryoforion (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you have a genre preference?

Here's a fun story prompt I've been meaning to try, that's on the non-anthro side of furry: Suppose, one day, a blind woman's seeing-eye-dog started talking to her?

Sci-fi prompt off the top of my head: Suppose genetic engineering allows a peak-of-civilization mankind to artificially evolve itself to better survive a deteriorating climate. After a dark-age period of wars, during which most technology is lost, the modified descendants of an extinct race must dig beneath the scabs of their world to learn from their ancestors' mistakes.

Fantasy + furry transformation theme: Suppose a traveling medicine man visits a small village. After he arrives, members of the community begin awaking in the bodies of anthropomorphic animals. Is the visitor to blame? If so, by what power is he bewitching the townsfolk, and perhaps more importantly, why?


----------



## KatKry (Nov 25, 2008)

That blind chick and the dog one sounds nice. Is it a comedy? Sounds like one. I like the funny ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like you could benefit from Poetigress's Thursday Prompt, though this is the last one for a while.  But that doesn't stop you from looking at past prompts, too.  Give it a shot.


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2008)

Blind woman... I came close to that with Eyes of the Wolf... I put it together after a con in Ohio (not a furry con...a blind con...lost of guide dogs). It was rather dark though, involved some strange medical procedures and unintended consequences. Wolf was a mix (used to have one) and it became rather ladened with violence, sex and revenge...something like that would never sell. It is shelved now, complete but I lost interest.
Ideas are the easy part! Take what you know best and see what happens with a furry environment. It will take form.


----------

